# Utah Earthquake



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Are you okay @ronjon84790?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240267243914575877


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

It was actually in SLC!
https://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/uu60363602/map


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, I wonder how they got that tweet wrong.

Hopefully not the same emergency managers in charge of corona. 😬


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ware said:


> Are you okay @ronjon84790?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1240267243914575877


Thanks for checking in @Ware And sorry I'm just getting back to you. I'm alright! The earthquake was 3.5 to 4 hour drive north of me. We didn't feel anything here in St. George. It's been crazy just dealing with the chaos of Covid-19. The run on grocery and hardware stores locally have been ridiculous! Luckily I already had a one year supply of fertilizer and lawn products to get me through the season


----------

